# Someone is going to explain to me NFL



## slim6y (Nov 26, 2012)

In my quest for relief from writing reports I enjoy to watch a new sport...

I've never enjoyed hyped up American sports, mainly because I never had PayTV...

However, I've recently discovered that the NFL broadcast all their games live on the internet so I can actually watch these while working away on reports etc.

Loads of fun?

Yeah... But... I just don't get some aspects of the game yet. 

Firstly... What does 3rd and 10 Bal (Baltimore) 40 mean? 

Is it... (let me see if I have this right) - 3rd attempt to go 10 yards from the 40 yard line?

Secondly the Ravens have (8-2-0) by their name and the Chargers have (4-6-0) can someone explain that? 

Finally - the scoring... 6 for a touchdown and 1 for a 'conversion'? Is it then 3 for a field goal? But... You can get extra points for going for a second touchdown after the first?

Well, if you watch and can share your wealth of knowledge I'd be all too happy to hear... 

By the way, I kind of like the 49ers - they were the first full game I watched and enjoyed, but the game ended in a draw, apparently the FIRST since 2008!


----------



## saximus (Nov 26, 2012)

I watched a few games with an American friend on a tv that you could pause and rewind so we could keep stopping for him to explain stuff so I'll try my best. 
They have 5 downs (basically tackles) to make it 10 yards from where they started so yeah 3rd and 10 means 3rd down and 10 yards to go. I kinda like that system cause it means a team can get on a roll and just slowly charge down field without being restricted in their number of tackles. 
I'm pretty sure scoring is 1 for a kick conversion and 2 or 3 for a touchdown conversion so you were basically right with that too. 
I haven't seen the 4-6-0 thing but it sounds like win-loss-draw stat?
I hope that helps until a seppo gets on and confirms. I'm with you, I don't like the silly over-hyped atmosphere but it's not a bad game


----------



## slim6y (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, look at you Mr Sax... You were right about the 8-2-0 it is Win/Loss/Draw... Ahhhhhhh Ravens 8 wins and 2 losses (no draws). Good spotting!

So when you make the 10 yards the count goes back to zero - right?


----------



## saximus (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah it resets. Their ability to know where the line is is pretty awesome too. On a tv they put that digital line but on the field all they have is the guy standing in the sideline with his stick thing but somehow they know almost exactly where they need to get to


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 26, 2012)

Pauly, I've also been watching a fair few games of late which they show on free-to-air in the mornings (most weekends), and have to say, I quite enjoy it.

I'm still a bit of a noob with the rules, but Dan is right in regards to down (tackle) counts, and yes, it restarts after successfully reaching the 10 yard line. Although, I'm pretty sure I've also seen counts like "3rd and 8", which I think has something to do with being in a certain area of the field on a certain number of downs(?) - don't hold me to this though.

As for points, touchdown = 6 points, kick conversion = 1 point OR you can opt for a two-point conversion (2nd touchdown) which = 2 points, field goal = 3 points and then there's "safety" which = 2 points and are pretty rarely completed multiple times by any one team. See what the 'Safety' play is here

The only thing that annoys me though, which is basically done in almost every American game, is the fact they celebrate after every tiny run/achievement - I just can't understand it..?

Run the ball and make some yards, it's what you get paid for - I don't sing and dance whenever I answer the phone at work..? I don't think we need to see a 250+ pound beast of a man trying to do the moonwalk for running 10 yards without dropping the ball  if you run 80% of the field, dodging diving defenders in the process, then by all means, dance your heart out, I might even join lol


----------



## slim6y (Nov 26, 2012)

The other thing that rakes me off about American games... Time Outs... YARRRRG!

How to make 4 x 15 minute quarters into 3 hours!!!

But when the action is hot, it's sure hot! 

There's NFL in Aussie too? Right? Not sure if kiwiland has NFL or not... Never really seen it advertised. Well, at least it ties me over till winter when the real sports start


----------



## saximus (Nov 26, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> I'm still a bit of a noob with the rules, but Dan is right in regards to down (tackle) counts, and yes, it restarts after successfully reaching the 10 yard line. Although, I'm pretty sure I've also seen counts like "3rd and 8", which I think has something to do with being in a certain area of the field on a certain number of downs(?) - don't hold me to this though.



3rd and 8 means 8 yards to the line that they have to reach, Sam. So it always starts at 1st and 10 but then, theoretically should reduce every down because they should be moving forward down the field.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 26, 2012)

slim6y said:


> The other thing that rakes me off about American games... Time Outs... YARRRRG!
> 
> How to make 4 x 15 minute quarters into 3 hours!!!
> 
> But when the action is hot, it's sure hot!



Haha, so true re: timeouts, the games go on forever! But yes, when the game is in full swing and there's a lot going on, it's extremely entertaining. I love watching the quarterbacks get smashed - does this make me sadistic? 



slim6y said:


> There's NFL in Aussie too? Right? Not sure if kiwiland has NFL or not... Never really seen it advertised. Well, at least it ties me over till winter when the real sports start



There are NFL leagues here in Aus, but I've never seen Aus NFL on any sport channel so not sure if it's a paid sport etc.



saximus said:


> 3rd and 8 means 8 yards to the line that they have to reach, Sam. So it always starts at 1st and 10 but then, theoretically should reduce every down because they should be moving forward down the field.



Cheers Dan, that sounds about right mate.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;FIfbghHdG1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIfbghHdG1s[/video]

The girl at 1:17 is smoking hot.
This is all I know.
Hope that helps.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 26, 2012)

I seriously don't think cheerleaders get enough recognition for their hard work and completely non-sexist stance on making a living...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in New York at the moment and am popping through to see a game in the next couple of days. I wish I understood it :lol: ..... I'm going for the hotdogs :lol:


----------



## Khagan (Nov 26, 2012)

Personally i prefer LFL, check that out Slim.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 26, 2012)

i could never find a bigger 'LIKE' button for LFL. Angry trophy wives at their best! lol

- - - Updated - - -



mad_at_arms said:


> [video=youtube;FIfbghHdG1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIfbghHdG1s[/video]
> 
> The girl at 1:17 is smoking hot.
> This is all I know.
> Hope that helps.




Where can i get one of those... "soooo huttt, want to touch the hieny!!!!" :- Adam Sandler


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2012)

i still fail to understand the 'part' these bimbos play in sports games, car racing, etc

all they do is re enforce the 'stereotype' image women have fought for years to NOT be seen as, they also prove you dont have to have an IQ to be a cheerleader, just big boobs the ability to remember a few 'cheers' and some dancing 

personally i would rather my daughter be remembered for her intelligence then for wearing skimpy clothing,bigger boob jobs, singing a few cheers, doing a few dance routines and being oogled at by dirty men with more then sports on their minds and these bimbos wonder why no one takes them seriously and only views them as sex objects as per the predicted responses above 

you get back what you give out


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 27, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> i still fail to understand the 'part' these bimbos play in sports games, car racing, etc
> 
> all they do is re enforce the 'stereotype' image women have fought for years to NOT be seen as, they also prove you dont have to have an IQ to be a cheerleader, just big boobs the ability to remember a few 'cheers' and some dancing
> 
> ...



1. Men like football
2. Men like attractive women
3. It gives the men something to watch during the two hours during the game when nothing is happening. 

It's all about revenue and bums on seats. Also trying to become a cheerleader for a top ranked team is very hard and competitive and these women often earn more than people with degrees etc. it's a fact of life that people prefer to look at attractive people, hence the countless magazines aimed at women filled with endless gossip and drivel but with Brad Pitt or George Clooney on the cover. Not every man who looks at a cheerleader is drooling and thinking of what he would like to do with her, so who's perpetuating a stereotype now?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahhhhhh... LFL was definitely not the search I should have done at school.... Luckily there's the LATAM Airlines Group SA which share prices have dropped by -0.83% - when I am pulled up in front of the board for searching inappropriate websites I can at least talk about how my share prices are tumbling.....

As for NFL... Go the Giants... That made me some money....

Also worked out that some betting sites offer $2.15 for the score to be even... Half the games that played yesterday ended with an even score... So surely some betting agencies are losing $$$ - my guess is it is rarer for a game to end with a total combined score - even. 

The scoring is still a little odd and I am yet to see a team complete the 'second' touch down. 

Might take some time out in my weekend to watch some more NFL  (hopefully I can oogle some cheerleaders while thinking highly inappropriate thoughts but also considering they're earning a darn site more than me and could keep me in the way I am accustomed).


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 27, 2012)

There is only one thing wrong with NFL.....

Its just not cricket


----------



## sharky (Nov 27, 2012)

I like NRL better....more action, hotter guys and more blood thursty punches, fights and tackling!!!!! And boy can those guys run! One of my fave sports 

Sorry, my post was no help.....I know nothing about NFL accept it stands for National Football League and the Miami Dolphins played in the movie Ace Ventura....LACES OUT!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 27, 2012)

All I know is they look like they were all late getting to the game.... forgot to take off thier helmits when they parked thier bikes.....
They were in such a hurry they forgot to take the coathanger out of thier jumpers......

They forgot thier pants so they just spray paint some on :lol: And the ones that remembered thier pants... the pants are so tight they cant bend over to press the ball down to score a try :lol:

Add to that, they havent even read the rules.... some of those passes are 'way forward'! :shock::lol:

There is obviously no money in that game.... they cant even afford to put 2 legs on thier goal posts :facepalm:

(doing up flame proof suit) BBwwahahahahahehehehehe


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 27, 2012)

Rather listen to paint dry.....


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> There is only one thing wrong with NFL.....
> 
> Its just not cricket





CRICKET!??? oh man i thought you had taste.... there are no attractive women in cricket! lol ha ha


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 27, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> [video=youtube;FIfbghHdG1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIfbghHdG1s[/video]
> 
> The girl at 1:17 is smoking hot.
> This is all I know.
> Hope that helps.




thats the best post ive ever seen on this forum!


----------



## sharky (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> CRICKET!??? oh man i thought you had taste.... there are no attractive women in cricket! lol ha ha



But there's atractive guys! Jeeze, there are too many guys on this site *shake head*


----------



## buffcoat (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, I didnt read the whole post but since football is the thing to do on Sundays here in the states, I'll have a crack at explaining some basic rules.

You have 11 players on offense and 11 on defence. The offence has 4 tries to gain 10 yards. If they do that, the downs start over. So a 3rd and 8 (Bal 40) is third down, 8 yards to go...the ball is on the Baltimore 40 yard line. 

Scoring is 6 pts for a touchdown, 1pt for the try after 2pts for a safety and 3 points for a fieldgoal. 

Touchdowns are scored either by running or passing the ball across the goal line. 

A fieldgoal is usually attempted when its 4th down and inside the opponents 35 yd line.

The playing field is 100 yds long and 50yds wide. Not counting the endzones. So from goal line to goal line. 

Once its 4th down you have 3 options, try to get the first down, kick a field goal or punt the ball. 

Hope that helps a bit. Feel free to ask anything about the game. I love watching it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slim6y (Nov 28, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> But there's atractive guys! Jeeze, there are too many guys on this site *shake head*



I'm not sure if cockney-red is into the guys.... But he does like to play with smaller balls though....


----------



## caliherp (Nov 28, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Rather listen to paint dry.....


Lol sounds like you know how to have a good time. On the weekends do you watch the grass grow?


----------



## damian83 (Nov 28, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I'm in New York at the moment and am popping through to see a game in the next couple of days. I wish I understood it :lol: ..... I'm going for the hotdogs :lol:



That's why I wanna go. My cousin over there said the college games are as big as the pro league....


----------



## buffcoat (Nov 28, 2012)

Division 1 college is actually bigger than pro football crowd wise. The big colleges can have up to 110,000 fans. The pro team closest to me, their stadium holds 69,000. Football games are loads of fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 28, 2012)

Only egg chasing I watch Is Union......


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2012)

damian83 said:


> That's why I wanna go. My cousin over there said the college games are as big as the pro league....


I've been watching a few of the college games whilst couped up in a few bars each night (I still don't get the rules etc) but it seems to make more sense the more I drink :lol: One thing I will say about the college games is they're quite professionally run/organized.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 28, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Lol sounds like you know how to have a good time. On the weekends do you watch the grass grow?


Careful with that sense of humour there Captain...


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 28, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Add to that, they havent even read the rules.... some of those passes are 'way forward'! :shock::lol:
> 
> There is obviously no money in that game.... they cant even afford to put 2 legs on thier goal posts :facepalm:


those 2 lines have to be the funniest thing ive seen you write on this forum ratbag especially that first one how can i make that my signature


----------



## damian83 (Nov 28, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I've been watching a few of the college games whilst couped up in a few bars each night (I still don't get the rules etc) but it seems to make more sense the more I drink :lol: One thing I will say about the college games is they're quite professionally run/organized.



Very....

- - - Updated - - -



Cockney_Red said:


> Only egg chasing I watch Is Union......



I understand more of nfl than union , how can one guy push 2 guys heads up 3 guys r soles ..... my brother played it and I hated it....... go the packers .......

- - - Updated - - -



VenomOOse said:


> I've been watching a few of the college games whilst couped up in a few bars each night (I still don't get the rules etc) but it seems to make more sense the more I drink :lol: One thing I will say about the college games is they're quite professionally run/organized.



Have a few for me at a college game mate, I'm on call so you have to have mine this week...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 29, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Careful with that sense of humour there Captain...



Yeah..... I would certainly know how to get myself killed in Kamerica :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> those 2 lines have to be the funniest thing ive seen you write on this forum ratbag especially that first one how can i make that my signature



Awww shucks.... (blushing) :lol:

Sure you can use the line 

Actually, to be honest, where I used to work there was a guy who had grown up in Kamerica, then moved to Oz.... at lunchtime we used to throw (try to anyway) the american football..... we could all throw the ball all of 20' or something..... Dereck would effortlessly throw it in a perfect rotating trajectory 3 or 4 times the distance..... we all had dislocated shoulders and hernias to get it 20' or so 

The skill of those NFL players is absolutely awesome..... especially concidering they will often have great big (6' tall and 6' wide) black dude charging them like a rhino on heat as they try to line up the throw :shock: 

Not that I completely understand the rules etc, it is a great spectical to watch. A very tactical game.....


----------



## caliherp (Nov 29, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Careful with that sense of humour there Captain...


Woah there chief, I was just joking. I can understand why some don't like the game.

- - - Updated - - -



CaptainRatbag said:


> Yeah..... I would certainly know how to get myself killed in Kamerica :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


It's hard to tell with you, are you joking about skill of NFL players, and Kamerica? Lol what do you mean by that?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2012)

caliherp said:


> It's hard to tell with you, are you joking about skill of NFL players, and Kamerica? Lol what do you mean by that?



That's part of the mystery we call CaptainRatbag...


----------



## damian83 (Nov 29, 2012)

slim6y said:


> That's part of the mystery we call CaptainRatbag...



Just a rat bag slim .....


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 29, 2012)

caliherp said:


> It's hard to tell with you, are you joking about skill of NFL players, and Kamerica? Lol what do you mean by that?



No offense intended cali.... as you prolly know, us ockers like to take the micky out of our yankie brothers across the pond, same as you guys do with us over here......

The funny comments were just the usual [email protected] ..... but in all seriousness, I find the game quite fascinating and the skill and tactics of the game.... even though I dont fully understand it 

So, initial posts - BS
Last post - serious :shock:


----------



## caliherp (Nov 30, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> No offense intended cali.... as you prolly know, us ockers like to take the micky out of our yankie brothers across the pond, same as you guys do with us over here......
> 
> The funny comments were just the usual [email protected] ..... but in all seriousness, I find the game quite fascinating and the skill and tactics of the game.... even though I dont fully understand it
> 
> ...


Ahh gotcha. No offense taken. I can usually handle the truth, it's when people spew nonsense is what gets under my skin. I didn't understand the game either till I started to play. The best part is you don't have to understand the game to enjoy it. What more can you ask of besides beer and babes? Food? We got that to.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok.... Now it's time to clarify to me penalties.... What can you get penalised for? What happens with a penalty?


----------



## buffcoat (Nov 30, 2012)

Penalties are plentiful, and sometimes confusing. I'll try to explain the most commonly called.

Holding. Happens mostly to offensive linemen when blocking an opponent. A five yard penalty is called. So 3rd and 2 now becomes 3rd and 7.

Pass interferance. A defensive back can not touch a wide receiver after 5 yards. If contact is made its usually called. This penalty is a spot of the foul penalty. So if it happens 30yds down the field, the new line of scrimmage is where it happened. 

Offsides/encroachment. This is a 5 yd penalty called on the defense. Happens when the defender tries to time the cadence of the quarterback and jump the snap.

False start. Called on the offense. Happens when a lineman or anyone on the line of scrimmage moves before the snap of the ball.

Face mask. When a player grabs another's facesheild. Often unintentional but none the less a penalty. 15 yards is the infraction.

Unsportsman like conduct. There has been quite an increase in this as player safety has become more predominant. Called when helmet to helmet contact is made or roughing the passer. 15 yd penalty and an automatic 1st down.

Those are some of the more commonly called penalties. Hope that helps.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 30, 2012)

caliherp said:


> it's when people spew nonsense is what gets under my skin.



 I'll prolly get under your skin then.... spewing nonsense is my favorite passtime :shock:


----------



## caliherp (Nov 30, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I'll prolly get under your skin then.... spewing nonsense is my favorite passtime :shock:


Ooo I can already tell I'm going to like you. And you want to have a spewing contest? Ever met a drunk American:twisted:? lol


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks buffcoat - I think I just need to watch a few more games...


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 30, 2012)

Ratbag, you always seem to derail threads with your attempt at humor.. Please take it elsewhere or create an "I'm hilarious" thread to post your dribble.

Now, back to the topic...... The penalties confuse me every single time, to the point where I've stopped trying to figure them out!! lol I did however, know that you get penalised for pass interference and grabbing the helmet face-shield.

The unsportsmanlike conduct penalty I see quite a lot throughout the game. There aren't a lot of massive hits, but when they are, it's pretty cool to see/watch.


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Ratbag, you always seem to derail threads with your attempt at humor.. Please take it elsewhere or create an "I'm hilarious" thread to post your dribble.



Or we could create THE GREAT BIG THREAD OF USELESSNESS!!!!! That's actually a good idea....


----------



## Zanks (Nov 30, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Or we could create THE GREAT BIG THREAD OF USELESSNESS!!!!! That's actually a good idea....




This IS that thread


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2012)

Zanks said:


> This IS that thread



How to make friends and influence people... You wrote the book I'm sure....


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

Zanks said:


> This IS that thread



We need to rename it then.....


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2012)

Just watched Saints v Falcons... Lots of intercepts and some silly passes... Surprised though at a 'near' touchdown - but apparently the review said 'NO'! 

Penalties - I'm still a bit lost... I think somehow they make a bunch of rules up on the spot... Meh... And the make-up? And I'm not talking about the cheerleaders - why the make-up? I could google this, but...


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

At least you are picking up the rules on passing and touch downs, etc. Knowing "Kamericans" they probably do make the rules up as they go along, LOL! 

Wait?! The players were wearing make-up??????


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> At least you are picking up the rules on passing and touch downs, etc. Knowing "Kamericans" they probably do make the rules up as they go along, LOL!
> 
> Wait?! The players were wearing make-up??????



The black eye liner... right, I'm googling this... 

Oh... Cuts down glare and supposedly aids vision... Well... There ya go... Sounds like a crock to me...


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

slim6y said:


> The black eye liner... right, I'm googling this...
> 
> Oh... Cuts down glare and supposedly aids vision... Well... There ya go... Sounds like a crock to me...



Excuses! Excuses! We all know they're just getting ready for the mardi gras....


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 30, 2012)

slim6y said:


> The black eye liner... right, I'm googling this...
> 
> Oh... Cuts down glare and supposedly aids vision... Well... There ya go... Sounds like a crock to me...



Mythbusters did the 'eyeliner' myth.... on its own, the black lines do nothing.... but used in conjunction with the baseball cap with the visor, it cut down the reflected light (glare) quite noticeably..... the visor takes care of the light from above and the black line reduces the reflected light reflecting a second time off the cheek into the eye. 

The myth looked a bit shakey until they added the baseball cap


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol if you are talking about the fumble, recover, touchdown that was overturned...the rule is, once a player is on the ground, if any opposing player touches in any way, forward progress is stopped.

Last nights game was an awful one for Drew Breese. He is one of the elite quarterbacks in the NFL! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> Lol if you are talking about the fumble, recover, touchdown that was overturned...the rule is, once a player is on the ground, if any opposing player touches in any way, forward progress is stopped.
> 
> Last nights game was an awful one for Drew Breese. He is one of the elite quarterbacks in the NFL!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, that was the reason... Whistle had gone... But in rugger, that was a fair try... The ball was ripped as he was falling... Not when he was on the ground... I guess that's how I got confused.


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 1, 2012)

slim6y said:


> The other thing that rakes me off about American games... Time Outs... YARRRRG!
> 
> How to make 4 x 15 minute quarters into 3 hours!!!
> 
> ...



HAHA! Spewing Free to air doesn't air rugby union instead of league


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2012)

kr0nick said:


> HAHA! Spewing Free to air doesn't air rugby union instead of league



Same problem here... Yet I can access ANY NFL game, ANY NBA game 100% free and live on the net... Yet I can't access my own national sport... Well... I guess we have to pay Sir Ritchie some how!


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

For some reason our antenna won't let us get channel ONE!!!! That is the best channel with al the best sports and it really grinds my gears that it doen't work!!! Well it works in my brothers room but not in the lounge room...I just steal his 50" plasma for a while and watch the NRL and NBA for a while


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 2, 2012)

I know its not the NFL. but if y'all have a chance watch the Alabama-Georgia SEC championship game. It should be one of the best this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

What channel? What time? What day?


----------



## Nelliy (Dec 2, 2012)

i know this has nothing to do with this thread but i need help on something...
how do you create your own forum post? 
trying to work it out and im just scratchign ym head over it


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Click the forum button. A list of catagories should appear. Click the catagory you want to start a thread in. At the top should be a elongated oval button saying +Post New Thread


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 2, 2012)

Nelliy said:


> i know this has nothing to do with this thread but i need help on something...
> how do you create your own forum post?
> trying to work it out and im just scratchign ym head over it





sharkyy1o5 said:


> Click the forum button. A list of catagories should appear. Click the catagory you want to start a thread in. At the top should be a elongated oval button saying +Post New Thread


sharky pretty much covered it but ill just add , dont get confused when you cant post in the for sale forum , you have to be a subscriber to post in there


----------



## slim6y (Dec 2, 2012)

And now back to the real stuff we should be talking about on a reptile site.....

Sport!


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

NFL.....how many teams are there?

Trying to get back on subject!...not that it will ever happen


----------



## caliherp (Dec 3, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> NFL.....how many teams are there?
> 
> Trying to get back on subject!...not that it will ever happen


There are 32.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2012)

So - at the end of a quarter, the same team that had the ball keeps the ball and position.... Interesting....

Off they go, share a cup of tea and then back to war... Well... I guess it works!


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes 32 teams. 2 conferences. NFC and AFC.

Before the game begins, there is a coin toss. The visiting team chooses heads or tails. The winner of the coin toss has 2 choices, receive the kick or defer to the second half. The loser of the toss gets to decide what end zone they will defend.

At the end of the first quarter, whoever has the ball starts the 2nd quarter with the ball. At the beginning of the 3rd quarter, whatever team lost the coin toss usually gets the ball...unless the winner of the toss deferred to receive. Kinda confusing to write but it makes sense if you see it.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 4, 2012)

Slim, only you can get 5 pages out of total dross....


----------



## slim6y (Dec 4, 2012)

Much love.... Much much love....


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 4, 2012)

Wind up merchant...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm quite fond of Sevendust, and thought it'd suit the thread 

"Falcons on Top" -- Sevendust -- Official Video (HD) - YouTube


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2012)

Bengals won today... But why, after the dude who's forward passed and then been caught by dude running, he gets into open space, why doesn't he pass it on again so he doesn't get caught? It's silly if you're only allowed one pass... 

There was a part of the game today where that would have scored a try... I mean, touch down... That would liven up the game a little... I got bored in this game!


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Bengals won today... But why, after the dude who's forward passed and then been caught by dude running, he gets into open space, why doesn't he pass it on again so he doesn't get caught? It's silly if you're only allowed one pass...
> 
> There was a part of the game today where that would have scored a try... I mean, touch down... That would liven up the game a little... I got bored in this game!



You are only allowed one forward pass per play. You can have as many backwards and lateral passes as you want. Once a person crosses the line of scrimmage, the ball can only be tossed sideways or backwards. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slim6y (Dec 15, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> You are only allowed one forward pass per play. You can have as many backwards and lateral passes as you want. Once a person crosses the line of scrimmage, the ball can only be tossed sideways or backwards.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Then he should have passed! It would have been a touchdown for sure!

I wonder if league and union players would be any good at NFL? I'd suspect they would try to offload backward passes all the time. 

This NFL will definitely never surpass union or league in my mind... But it's a good alternative for the time being and... It's FREE to watch!

The one thing Australasia has not got - is the national sports are not aired for free and live! We should adopt the NFL approach and offer live on the net totally free... They can fill half time and pre-game with as many adverts as they like, but let us watch - LIVE and FREE!!!!

I guess I am preaching to the converted... But... Still.. It's annoying me that a little country like America shows their national sport for free, online, to anywhere in the world! And in good definition too!


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh the laterals and backwards passes happen, but they are usually reserved for gimmick and trick plays. The players are taught to be on the lookout for that stuff.

I'll give a few examples that most of y'all won't understand but I'll try anyway.

Cam Newton played college ball at LSU, won the Heisman trophy and a National championship. He was drafted #1 overall last year and tore the league up. While at LSU, they (he) ran an option style offense. The NFL wasn't very privy to it. This year however teams have adapted and he's now an above average qb in the league. Same with Tim Tebow and next year I expect Robert Griffin III to be the same. 

On a side note, this Sunday has many many playoff implications. If you get a chance the Pittsburgh/Dallas game and the Broncos/Ravens game should be two of the best to catch. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

